# TOKEN Carbon Fork: 447g



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

i also got some sweet TOKEN carbon forks today. just last week i presented the Ritchey Carbon fork in detail:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=252695

now it's the almost identical Token. "almost" because the Token i have here is Disc-only and the Ritchey was Disc/V-brake. other than that the forks are 100% identical. but the Token is lighter:thumbsup: 
weight of the disc-only version with uncut 300mm steerer: 447g
shortened to 175mm: 407,7g
lenght: 41cm 
max. tire width: 60mm
original Expander: 25g

i already did a 1,5 hour ride today but a comparison to the other "Pace-like" carbon fork i used before is difficult: just over the last 2 days the trails got completely frozen over here in Switzerland! 2 days ago everything was still soft and pretty muddy, but now it's all bonehard and frozen. so a direct comparison is really difficult. only in the few leftover parts where trails weren't completely frozen yet i could compare it and it felt almost similar to the other fork. also having a bit of comfort. but now a meaty front tire would help big time since all irregularities get transerred unfiltered directly into the hands...the 1,8" Nobby Nics don't help much but i really like the shorter lenght and little weight. this was felt immediately. the steering became alive! what a difference to the 440mm long fork it replaced. the bike now feels nimble and reacts very instantly to every input. it almost feels as light as my Scale which i also ride with a shortish 63mm SID. i really like "nervous", lively steering bikes. i also liked the lower handlebar position and will have to correct the saddle position as well since seat angle was changed as well.

anyway - i finally bought a lighter fork as well so once again i should have followed my rule: always invest in the best possible right away rather than spend twice the money when you have to upgrade later...

my winterbike now sits at 7,68 kilo / 15,4 lbs - not bad considering the many used taiwan parts


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice forks, look a bit like my winwoods, but much cleaner without the crappy v-brake mounts.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

fanghasyou said:


> How much do you weigh?


i'm 155 lbs.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

Do you know if they might be making a longer one?

It would be pretty on the front of my 29er single. I need at least 460mm


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah, it would be awesome if Token / Ritchey would do a 29er version. 29ers are where you can actually use rigid forks for racing.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*Token/Trigon*

Are they the same? Who sells the Token in the US and how much?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

That's scary light...and I thought 600g was light for a cyclo-cross fork...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*scary indeed...*



Cloxxki said:


> That's scary light...and I thought 600g was light for a cyclo-cross fork...


not too many years ago 400g was considered light for a road-fork. i remember my Scott carbon fork of 2003 which weighed 350g...

but riding the Token i have to say it feels pretty solid. maybe also because of the shorter legs there seems to be less flex in it than the "pace look-a-like" fork it replaced.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*nino*

I asked you a question here and sent a PM. Did it go through?


----------



## ☻☻☻ (Aug 4, 2006)

I just installed one of nino's Token forks. The cut weight is 411 grams (18.5" frame); 419 with Chris King ti base plate. The Wound-up fork previously on the bike weighs 624 grams (with a stainless steel ck base plate).










I like it .

David


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*what a nice bike!!!*



☻☻☻ said:


> I just installed one of nino's Token forks. The cut weight is 411 grams (18.5" frame); 419 with Chris King ti base plate. The Wound-up fork previously on the bike weighs 624 grams (with a stainless steel ck base plate).
> 
> I like it .
> 
> David


David,
your bike looks awesome. congratulations!!!


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

☻☻☻ said:


> I just installed one of nino's Token forks. The cut weight is 411 grams (18.5" frame); 419 with Chris King ti base plate. The Wound-up fork previously on the bike weighs 624 grams (with a stainless steel ck base plate).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, what frame is this? Very nice bike!! I'm looking to do a similar build.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Nino,
Same as The trigon fork. I love mine. Did you use the expander device that came with your Token or Ritchey fork? Or, did you use an aftermarket one?


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I think it will be difficult for him to answer that


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I see, banned. He musta' been a bad boy!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey Nino,
> Same as The trigon fork. I love mine. Did you use the expander device that came with your Token or Ritchey fork? Or, did you use an aftermarket one?


Nino has been banned from the forums just in case you were waiting for an answer from him.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

Remind me what his transgression was again.............


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

This Token fork is what got me into a $6000 knee surgery last year and basically busted both my knees. Of course I was using them on a rocky trail that buddy said was "a smooth road ride to the beach". Suffice to say I sold them asap! Problem wasn't as much as the no suspension but the changed geometry due to the 80mm length instead of the usual 100mm.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Veda said:


> This Token fork is what got me into a $6000 knee surgery last year and basically busted both my knees. Of course I was using them on a rocky trail that buddy said was "a smooth road ride to the beach". Suffice to say I sold them asap! Problem wasn't as much as the no suspension but the changed geometry due to the 80mm length instead of the usual 100mm.


What exactly happened? Did the forks break? More info would be great as I just added these forks to my mountain bike, although haven't had a chance to ride her yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr. IROC-Z said:


> What exactly happened? Did the forks break? More info would be great as I just added these forks to my mountain bike, although haven't had a chance to ride her yet.
> Thanks.


Doesn't sound like they broke. I think he ment it made the bike steer to fast and he fell. If that is the case, I can't see how you could blame that on the fork. They do make bike steer faster, but you adjust to it pretty quickly.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Nino crashed into a tree with the forks first hitting tree. Brake lever broke off and got stuck in tree but fork held up and did not shatter in pieces (or was it scarred on the side). Search the forum, truth is inside it, but who is not sceptical of 450 gram off-road fork? seems like it is holding up fine though!


----------

